# 48inch-tall Insitu Vivarium Build



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

Hello, im a new member here and have been wanting to share my progress so far. Its a custom 48inch tall Alto i picked up locally from In Situ. And the LED lights are my custom made Full Spectrum 3.5k and 6.5k independently dimmable channels. Approximately 130watts combined. The reds and purple coloration in my broms have been changing like crazy since I put the plants in. 

I'm still in the planting process looking for more plants and mosses to take root. Also I haven't fully researched and decided what thumbnail-sized frog would be a perfect fit for this setup yet. I'm always open to people's input. 

I had a few different dendrobates tanks about 5 years back and found that i had an breeding pair in one of them. That was exciting and equally educational and I would love to experience that again and share it with my step daughter. One of the things I think would be cool is to have darts that carry their tads on their back to different broms. 

Ive also had a group of "Ranitomeya french guiana" and a group of "Banded Imitators". This time I want to make sure I make their home perfect.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

18x18x48"? _Dendrobates leucomelas _would do well in there, and use all the height, and they are much better for beginners than _Ranitomeya_.

I like the ledges and structure that you built into the tank. Looks really good and will give the frogs lots of places to perch.


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

Thank you for your input. I definitely appreciate hearing people's opinions/experience. I hear those are great beginner dart frogs. Beautiful too. 

I should have included more info in my post, I'll try to update it. The vivarium is roughly 21wide 17deep by 48 inches tall.
I totally forgot to mention that I've had a few different dendrobates tincts a few years back. I called them my vacuume cleaners. And after having those for a few years I switched over to two different Ranitomeya species. My favorites were banded imitators because of how bold they were mixed with their coloration. I miss them daily. But my first thumbnails were "Ranitomeya french guiana" I believe. 

I sought out this vivarium because I wanted a tank built to utilize vertical space. Plus I'm drawn to smaller dart frogs so I wanted a vivarium they would do well in. And Ranitomeya, or other thumbnail frogs eat less than dendrobates haha.


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

Love your hardscape and use of vertical space! After a few months, it would look great with a few ariods growing all the way up the background. I'm working on my first terrarium and also am leaning towards a thumbnail species. I know they're not highly recommended for beginners, but I think with enough research it should be alright. Plus, I love the appeal of a smaller frog to give a strong sense of scale in the tank.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Its Gorgeous,, i cant help but imagine a zig zag of just the right branch or combination of branches reaching up to segway value all that tall air! Hope thats cool to say! Meant as a share not a critique


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

Kmc said:


> Its Gorgeous,, i cant help but imagine a zig zag of just the right branch or combination of branches reaching up to segway value all that tall air! Hope thats cool to say! Meant as a share not a critique


Thank you! I appreciate a friendly critique always. I had my imagination go into a forest canopy when I designed the layout of the background.


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

jibby said:


> Love your hardscape and use of vertical space! After a few months, it would look great with a few ariods growing all the way up the background. I'm working on my first terrarium and also am leaning towards a thumbnail species. I know they're not highly recommended for beginners, but I think with enough research it should be alright. Plus, I love the appeal of a smaller frog to give a strong sense of scale in the tank.


I've been told to look into some ariods and most definitely will do so. I can't wait for the structure to grow in with plants and moss. 
Stay in touch! I look forward to checking out your viv/terrarium.


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

background update ?


----------



## Lukasz (22 d ago)

Hello!
Can You tell me something about drain and irrigation system ( what kind of pump or something else what will be helpfull in my first steps).


----------

